# Acronyms List



## Redwood_Lenny

9937------ Yanagisawa 9937 silver saxophone, again equally expensive, and a good reason not to buy a VI"
BA-------- Balanced Action
Bari------ Mouthpiece & Synthetic Reed Manufacturer
bari------ baritone sax
BGP------- Burnished Gold-Plate
BN-------- Black Nickel
Buffet DA- Buffet Dynaction
Chu------- Conn New Wonder sax (short for Chu Berry, who played a NW tenor)
Cmel------ C-Melody Sax
Combo----- combination
Comm I---- Handcraft Committee I (Martin)
Comm II--- Handcraft Committee II (Martin)
'crat----- Buescher Aristocrat
Csop------ C-Soprano Sax
GAS------- Gear Acquisition Syndrome
gig------- a performance
gig------- an engagement
HC-------- Handcraft (Martin)
Horn------ Slang term for Saxophone,Trumpet, Trombone, etc.
HP-------- High pitch
HR-------- hard rubber
jazzer---- someone who would rather play jazz than eat
Lig------- Ligature (surprisingly, not everyone can figure that out)
Link------ Otto Link mpc
LP-------- Low pitch, or A = 440, in regard to instruments
LP-------- Long playing. A designation of 33 1/3rpm records to distinguish them from the earlier 78rpm records
MKVI------ Selmer Mark VI saxophone
MMM------- Martin Music Man
MPC------- mouthpiece
NA-------- Buescher New Aristocrat
'nino----- Sopranino
NS-------- Nickel Silver
OBH------- Opposed Bell Holes
Roo Pads-- Kangaroo Pads
ROP------- (Conn) Res-O-Pads
RTH------- Rolled Tone Holes
S20------- King Super 20
SATB------ Soprano, Alto, Tenor, Bari
SBA------- Selmer Super Balanced Action
SDA------- Buffet Super DynAction
SGP------- Satin Gold-Plate
SML------- Strasser Marigaux Lemaire - a highly prized horn from France that is no longer being made.
SOP------- soprano sax
SoTH------ Soldered Tone Holes
SOTW------ Sax On The Web
SP-------- Silver Plate
STH------- Straight Tone Holes
STM------- Link Super Tonemaster Mouthpiece
TH&C------ "Buescher 400 ""Top Hat & Cane"" Model"
TLA------- Three Letter Acronym (or Two Letter)
TT-------- Buescher True Tone, specifically pre-Aristocrat
TW-------- Typewriter (Martin)
VI-------- short-form for ""MKVI
Vintage--- An old horn
WWBW------ the website Woodwinds and Brasswinds (wwbw.com)
yani------ Yanagisawa
YMMV------ Your mileage may vary, meaning you're results may be different
YSS------- Yamaha Soprano Saxophone
YAS------- Yamaha Alto Saxophone
YTS------- Yamaha Tenor Saxophone
YBS------- Yamaha Baritone Saxophone




Axe------- instrument
FIGJAM---- Martysaxed
FWIW------ For What It's Worth
IMNSHO---- In My Not So Humble Opinion
Martysax---v., to be ejected from SOTW, as in "I was just Martysaxed for using the F word again".
P--------- relief
The "G"--- Kenny G.
TTFN------ Ta Ta For Now (goodbye)
WIFE------ Whim-Inhibiting Female Eminence
WIFE------ Woman Instilling Financial Ethics
WIFE------ Why I've Forsaken Ebay
WIFE------ Woman I Fear Enormously
X--------- breakfast
YAGE------ Yet Another Grandiose Exit


----------

